# Convicted RI cop killer wants conviction voided



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Original Story:

http://www.masscops.com/f38/man-con...ers-own-gun-inside-police-hq-gets-life-19294/

PROVIDENCE -- 
A man convicted of shooting a Providence detective to death at police headquarters is asking the Rhode Island Supreme Court to throw out the conviction.
Esteban Carpio claims he wasn't criminally responsible for killing Sgt. James Allen due to mental illness.
Carpio killed Allen with the officer's own gun in April 2005 while Allen was interviewing him as a suspect in a knife attack on an 84-year-old woman.
The jury rejected Carpio's insanity defense at his 2006 trial.
The 32-year-old Carpio now contends the defense proved he couldn't be convicted due to mental illness. He also says the judge gave improper jury instructions and that his life sentence without parole is excessive because of his mental illness.
The court hasn't determined whether to accept the brief, which is double the length that rules allow.

Convicted RI cop killer wants conviction voided | Turn to 10


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

He should be happy that he is still breathing. What a piece of shit. He sure has the mental capacity to know that he doesn't want to spend his life in jail. He sure had the mental capacity to stab an 84 year old woman. F#$k YOU!


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

He needs another beating...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

This MF'r needs to be taken to a secure, secluded location and die from a long and extremely painful means.. piece by piece....

Hell, for good measure bring along his family and closest friends.....


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I like how you think Deuce, just remind me never to get on your bad side.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

He wants his conviction voided and I want to be locked in a room with him,four sets of cuffs, a chair, a hammer and a clock. I have a feeling neither one of us will get what we want.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

hold on folks, i actually agree with what he said... "that his life sentence without parole is excessive"...yes, exactly..he should be breathing maggots in hell by now and the fact that he is alive still is damn excessive, damn excessive to the max


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Pull the pin and shove this up your ass, count to ten and you will be set free.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

SPINMASS said:


> I like how you think Deuce, just remind me never to get on your bad side.


Nah, I'm a teddy bear...

---------- Post added at 17:46 ---------- Previous post was at 17:45 ----------



jettsixx said:


> four sets of cuffs, .


Cuffs? No way, I WANT him to fight back.. Just to piss me off more and cause more damage...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

We all want something Voided. I want Esteban "Voided" for instance.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Deuce said:


> Nah, I'm a teddy bear...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17:46 ---------- Previous post was at 17:45 ----------
> 
> Cuffs? No way, I WANT him to fight back.. Just to piss me off more and cause more damage...


 
found Deuces pic


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Cuffs, so he can feel helpless and the clock for him to stare at waiting for me to take out another toe every hour. Then move on to the shin bones and the knee bone, you can guess the rest. Good thing I didnt have to pass a psych exam lol.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

JAP, c'mon bud, that looks _nothing _like me. I trim my fingernails..

Ok jett, I dig..


----------

